# What are the advantages and disadvantages of neutering a GSD early?



## SableHaus (Jul 1, 2011)

My German Shepherd Haus just turned 5 months old this week and he's scheduled to be neutered in a few days. I have read some mixed opinions online, many stating that it would stunt his growth etc. My main reason for neutering him early is because we have a male (neutered) Rottweiler, and I thought it may be easier on the situation to neuter him before those male dominant traits start to kick in heavily. What are your opinions? Much appreciated :hug:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The advantages of neutering early: 

1. your dog will NEVER under no circumstances sire an unwanted litter of puppies. 

2. no chance of testicular cancer.

The disadvantages of neutering early:

1. upset the growth if done before the growth plates close, this means the long bones continue to grow and the the dog may be taller and leggier than he would have been otherwise. 

2. affect the looks of the dog, the hormones are necessary to properly develop secondary sex characteristics, depth of chest, face, heavy mane around shoulders, can end up with a "bitchy" dog. Most people will not notice this, but it should be apparent in GSDs whether it is a dog or a bitch. 

3. Increased risk of the following:

hemangiosarcoma

osteosarcoma

prostrate disease/cancer

heart problems

4. The jury is out on this, but if the long bones grow longer than nature intended that an increase in hip or elbow dysplasia is possible.

5. Long and short term consequences of the use of anesthetic in surgery. Dog could die -- not usual. Dog can suffer from problems of anesthetic down the line.

6. If you do not do the bloodwork, bloodwork that includes hemophilia and von Wilbrand's disease, your puppy can have a serious complication possibly resulting in death -- not a good time to find out he has a blood clotting problem. But to shave down costs, some vet's offer a cheaper neuter/spay without bloodwork.

ETA: the male traits, behavior things, humping, marking, roaming, aggressiveness will not be resolved simply by neutering and can be completely resolved without a neuter by proper leadership, training, and containment.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Im on the phone with my vet right now he is my friend, he says to early is not good, larger dogs mature later and have more growth. Also it can effect the personality


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Welcome - here is a good thread because there is some good explanations of the science: Is Early Neutering Hurting Our Pets???? (







1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page)

I saw that you said you adopted your dog, if so there may be a contract to fulfill, so you want to check with the rescue or shelter on that.


----------



## SableHaus (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, thank you for the information. When I scheduled his neutering, nothing was said to me. I even said that I wanted to neuter him to prevent those heavy male dominant traits and they agreed. I guess I am naive  The only real reason for me wanting to neuter him so early was because we have a 7 year old male Rottweiler and an 8 year old female Rottweiler. We haven't had any major conflicts between our male Rottweiler and Haus, aside from a few mild corrections when he is annoying them. However, I must admit that I'm concerned how it will be when Haus is a little older, stronger and tries to be more dominant. Our male Rottweiler is rather laid back and has a very sound temperament, but I do want to make sure I do everything in my power to make a stable environment for them both so there aren't any conflicts. In your opinions, what age would be good to neuter if we don't go ahead with his early neuter? We don't have any contracts regarding when he is neutered. Also, I'm overly obsessive with making sure I have my eyes on my dogs at all times. We have a fenced in yard, and I am always there to make sure they remain in my control so I don't have a concern about any accidental litters. Plus, our female Rottweiler is spayed  Thanks guys!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I have heard anywhere around 16 mo - 18 mo, but before 24 mo.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

My male is getting neutered tomorrow at the age of 12 months. Timing is all a matter of personal preference IMHO. He's a happy, healthy 78 lb. GSD.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I would agree with the later the better with neutering. And dont think that neutering the new male will keep the dogs from fighting. It wont. If they are gonna do it, it will happen. Just depends on the dogs and how you manage them. The hormones secreted by the sex organs regulate the growth. I have seen several early altered dogs get very tall and out of proportion looking. If you feel you can manage the dogs well, then wait as long as possible to neuter him. I hope you are already enrolled in obedience classes too, it will really help with his social skills.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/130389-verdict-spay-neuter-age.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-age-spay-female-what-age-neuter-male.html


----------

